# Local 98



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I want to hear from 98 members the ins and outs. The Good, bad, ugly, and starting pay for a first year.


----------



## nutradesman (Sep 22, 2014)

I am also interested to hear from LU98 members. I am currently waiting on a letter from the hall (had my interview at the end of August).


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nutradesman said:


> I am also interested to hear from LU98 members. I am currently waiting on a letter from the hall (had my interview at the end of August).


Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I ask because I'm in a moral dilemma.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what is the dilemma


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was offered an apprenticeship if I "salt" a company. After learning all the facts morally I'm in a bind; the money and once in a lifetime 98 membership is hard to pass up.


----------

